# Rubbers



## skibum1321 (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm talking about tires. Pull your mind out of the gutter.

What tires are you using on your bikes?

For my mountain bike I have the Kenda Nevegal Stick-E. I have unfortunately only been out once on the bike so far so I can't really comment on them yet. I have heard that they grip really well though. That being said, they are obviously not the fastest tire around, but traction is a bit more important for me.

On my road bike, I just bought Michelin Carbons on clearance at Performance. I just put them on last night, so I obviously haven't been out yet on them. I imagine that they can only be better and faster than the Michelin Dynamic tires that came on my bike.


----------



## Greg (Jun 15, 2006)

Rubbers and lube? :blink: What the hell are you guys talking about in here...?


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2006)

I've sworn by my WTB Velociraptors for six or seven years now.  Fantastic tire.

The only downside is any road riding you have to do with them really sucks, because of the very aggressive rear tire tread:







On the road bike, I just bought some skin wall Vittoria's.  One hard compound in the middle for wear, softer compound on the shoulder for cornering grip.  And you can get the softer compound in different colors.

But most importantly, they were cheap.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jun 15, 2006)

I had the Velociraptors on my Raleigh M80, which I rode until recently. They were a good tire and served me well. 

The Trance came with Hutchinson Bulldogs, which I didn't even bother to ride since I haven't heard anything but bad reviews.


----------



## Marc (Jun 22, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> I had the Velociraptors on my Raleigh M80, which I rode until recently. They were a good tire and served me well.
> 
> The Trance came with Hutchinson Bulldogs, which I didn't even bother to ride since I haven't heard anything but bad reviews.



Woops, I was wrong about Vittoria's on my road bike.  They're actually Panaracers...


----------

